
Stocks prices are a proxy for our beliefs about the future - paulpauper
https://thereformedbroker.com/2018/12/29/stocks-prices-are-a-proxy-for-our-beliefs-about-the-future-2/
======
sbinthree
The world made much more sense when I realized money is just a proxy for
"want". One will never have enough, so long as one "wants", which in my
experience is basically what everyone does all the time.

